# Magia General > Hilos Destacados >  Cada dia mas dificil?

## Alkideks

En mi fuero interno pienso que cada vez se hace más complicado hacer magia para adultos. Con internet, con dos o tres sesiones que hagas, ya buscan el truco por internet, ya que, como casi todos nosotros hemos sacado nuestras enseñanzas de libros o videos que están de boca de todos y solamente unos cuantos consiguen diferenciarse del resto, como también hacer trucos propios, de los que no se pueden encontrar en ninguna parte. Con los niños todo es diferente, porque ellos siempre te miran con una sonrisa, pero en el caso de los adultos todo se hace más complicado, más duro e incluso en más de una ocasión se meten con uno. Una pena.

----------

